# Halloween: The Simpsons



## Ambonee (Nov 1, 2006)

Halloween was So much fun! My boyfriend and I were Homer and Marge Simpson. So I figured I'd post a few pictures.













and one for fun of my mom in my bf's costume. We went to a costume party at her work and won 2nd place and $200!






Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 1, 2006)

LMAO...how cool!!!!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Nov 1, 2006)

That's awesome


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 1, 2006)

lol awesome


----------



## f1rewater (Nov 1, 2006)

That's the greatest costume ever!  What did you use for Marge's hair?


P.S. Your mom is so cool.


----------



## stacey (Nov 1, 2006)

10pts for originality! That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## Ambonee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f1rewater* 

 
_





  That's the greatest costume ever!  What did you use for Marge's hair?


P.S. Your mom is so cool._

 
I made it out of poster board and used a beanie w/tissue paper to shape the top, I cut the front to fit my forehead and face. The fabric was bought from Joann's, I think it's used for pillows (?) It cost $5 total to make it. Everyone loved it! =) It only took me about 45 minutes too!

and I know, shes AWESOME!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh that's just _brilliant_!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG! I laughed out loud when I saw this. Great costumes.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 1, 2006)

that's awesome! what'd you paint your faces with? chromacake or special fx makeup?? it looks amazing.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 1, 2006)

thats really cool i love it!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 1, 2006)

hahahaha...that is to cute!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 1, 2006)

that's awesome


----------



## Kim. (Nov 1, 2006)

LMAO this was the best costume yet, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## mm76 (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, you both look awesome!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 1, 2006)

That is fabulous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 1, 2006)

haha this is awsome!!!!!! love the costumes


----------



## ben (Nov 1, 2006)

great yellow nail polish too!


----------



## angelica (Nov 2, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!! This is soooo cool!!!!  You got my kids laughing over here!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 2, 2006)

hehe this is great!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Nov 2, 2006)

lol i love it!


----------



## JoyC (Nov 2, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm.........Donuttttttt


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 2, 2006)

That is so cool!!! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 2, 2006)

This is really cool.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 2, 2006)

HAHAH !!  Too cute!!!


----------



## linkas (Nov 2, 2006)

Hahaha so funny!!!!


----------



## NFTP (Nov 2, 2006)

girl, your costume is the coolest one i think i have seen so far


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 2, 2006)

lol that's so cool! hahahahahha!


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2006)

That is hilarious!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2006)

the Simpsons are my favourite! you guys look TOO cute


----------



## KJam (Nov 5, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Katura (Nov 6, 2006)

THAT is ALOTALOT of yellow makeup!!!

You two look amazingly great!

*makes me glad people arent really that color in real life though!*


----------



## n_c (Nov 6, 2006)

great costumes ....lol!


----------

